

Simple launches Android app - sbkirk
http://twotoasters.com/ideas/2013/introducing-simple-for-android/

======
sjmulder
They see to have made a really nice custom styled app while still remaining
true to modern Android conventions. Well done.

It would be cool if banks could license their code (for a hefty fee) because
the apps by banks here in thee Netherlands aren’t very good at all.

~~~
dasil003
Given the legacy infrastructure they have to deal with I wouldn't be surprised
if the code were dropped in their laps that it would still be impossible not
to ruin it when wiring it up.

------
MatthewPhillips
This is very well done. Usually I'm skeptical when a startup elects not to do
the Android app themselves; it's often a sign that they don't really care
about the platform. But in this case it's obvious that Two Toasters cares
deeply, and I'm sure they weren't the cheapest option, so that shows that
Simple cares as well.

In the future it might be smart for startups whose care value isn't in the UI,
to only do their web apps themselves and outsource the native apps to experts
in the platforms, with guidance of course.

~~~
yarianluis
I thought the same thing initially. That they did not care about Android as
much. After all this app is released over eight months after the iOS and on
top of that it's outsourced?

But according to Simple's official blog statement they actually consulted with
TwoToasters and have their own Android team.

[https://simple.com/blog/Banking/announcing-simple-for-
androi...](https://simple.com/blog/Banking/announcing-simple-for-android/)

Incidentally, their jobs page has an opening for an Android engineer:

[http://banksimple.theresumator.com/apply/phViRT/Android-
Engi...](http://banksimple.theresumator.com/apply/phViRT/Android-
Engineer.html)

~~~
KirinDave
Hiring really good Android engineers is really hard. I'd say it's easily the
hardest set of hires I've approach in a new startup trying to bring people
onboard.

~~~
yarianluis
What qualities would you say make someone a good Android engineer?

------
felideon
I am going to be in quite the conundrum when I get a Simple invite. On the one
hand, I think what they're doing is awesome — for me, namely, the Safe-to-
spend feature. I currently keep track of this in a not-so-accurate Excel
spreadsheet and in my head.

On the other hand, I currently use Perkstreet's debit card for everything and
the 1% cash back adds up in a noticeably short period of time.

I wonder if the 1% cash back is worth the grunt work that Simple would make
quite, well, simple.

~~~
Lewisham
Simple also don't offer any interest (nor a savings account) which grates a
bit. Using Simple loses you money. It's not a "hidden fee", but it's a cost
that isn't that clear.

EDIT: There's also no outgoing ACH transfers yet, which I really would like.

~~~
stevenbrianhall
Re: interest, this isn't technically correct, though the rate is 0.01%. See:
<https://simple.com/faq/#interest> and <https://simple.com/policies/rates/>

------
ben1040
So the technology platform is Simple's main product (after all, they're not a
bank, that part is left up to their bank partner), right?

In light of that, it seems odd that they'd farm out the development of one of
the biggest customer-facing parts of that platform to a third party.

~~~
nleach
In my experience Simple's main product is customer service (and delight).
They're great at leveraging technology to accomplish this, but I'd say they're
far from being a technology company.

In an ideal world I'm sure they would have created their app in-house, but it
looks like outsourcing the development left them with a quality final product.
Seems like a smart enough choice to me.

~~~
rachit
You hit it on the head. We were also able to speed up time to market and
provide them with more than _just_ outsourced dev.

------
thomasvendetta
For anyone looking for an invite to Simple, I've got three available. Shoot me
an e-mail (in profile).

I've been using Simple for the past 6 months and I've got to say I don't miss
my brick and mortar bank one second. These guys are the perfect example of
doing it right.

~~~
ry0ohki
Just out of curiosity what's the big deal? I received an invite was reluctant
to signup because there is an "inactivity fee". As far as I can tell it's just
an online bank?

~~~
bluetidepro
> _I received an invite was reluctant to signup because there is an
> "inactivity fee"_

From their site: "After 180 days (6 months) of inactivity, we charge a $5
monthly fee to avoid escheatment,..."

I think if you were to switch to Simple it would be very rare to not use your
card for 180 days, but that's just my 2 cents. But yeah, I wouldn't switch to
only have an "extra account" that would eventually hit that 180 day inactivity
time.

------
johng
I have a simple account and the simple app on my Android phone. It's top
notch. And while I've run into an issue with them refusing to work with my
paypal account (because the paypal account shows a business name and my simple
bank account is a personal account) -- the tech support was at least friendly
about it. So far I like what they are doing.

~~~
jarcoal
Same thing happened to me on a Friday and they locked my account. CS claimed
they couldn't unlock the account until Monday... just imagine if they were my
only bank. Not impressed.

------
whalesalad
If anyone would like an invitation to Simple, please shoot me an email via my
profile, with a brief explanation as to why you might enjoy it =)

I get a few invitations every once and a while (have 3 currently) and would
love to give them to people who would truly like to use this awesome bank.

~~~
Rtmagner
I just sent you an email with a request for an invite.

------
PetrolMan
Minor rant: I requested an invite and got one but they didn't have an Android
app and thus wouldn't let me sign up. They were supposed to send out another
invite once the Android app was available. I'm probably just being impatient
but I am actually really interested in trying their service.

~~~
meadman
I'm in the same situation. I just clicked the signup link in my email that
contained the original invite and it let me sign up.

~~~
industrialwaste
Same here, previous sign up link lets you sign up now. Albeit, I have to wait
to make sure I have the minimal $200 to transfer.

------
lucb1e
It took me a while to figure out that Simple is actually a company name.
That's like naming your company "Red", also an adjective.

Honestly though, what is Simple? Everyone else seems to know it.

~~~
msarchet
a bank <https://www.simple.com/>

~~~
trvrprkr
Simple is explicitly not a bank[1]. It's a financial-experience-as-a-service
-- they manage your interactions with depositing, withdrawal, budgeting, etc.
Their partner bank takes care of the money itself.

[1]: <https://www.simple.com/faq/#thebasics>

------
Heqx
I've noticed several people in this thread asking for Simple invites. I have
three available. Message me with an email if you'd like one.

~~~
Rtmagner
I would like one, if you have any available. Rtmagner@gmail.com

------
jMyles
I requested an invite in September; haven't heard from them since. What's the
rollout pace right now?

~~~
zampano
I requested one in September and got the invite in early December so I'm not
sure if there is any real rhyme or reason to how the invites roll out. You
might check your spam folder as well; mine had somehow ended up there.

------
ommunist
It will take years for Simple to reach the UK customer. How unfortunate for
Britons.

